# check it out (OBD-II ECU Stuff)



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

got this from maxima.org

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=188482

remember, our cars can hold about a weeks' average driving info, so to erase gramma driving habits you have to hammer it for a week.

Sean


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Yea I saw that, great info...so before your dyno run...run the piss out of your car . BTW...Sean, check your PM's!!!!


----------

